# BEST betta fish food? :P



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

If this has already been posted please link me to it and i'll see if I can delete this thread or something ^^; I have looked thru tutorials maybe I missed it, who knows o.o

Anyway, what is the BEST betta fish food?

I heard all kinds of rumors like: freeze dried leads to constipation, live food leads to disease/bacteria and lots of other things. Veggies lead to other problems as well. Perhaps all food has their own problems?

Of course bloodworms are a snack...

So- what's the best healthiest diet? I should look into betta fish breeder forums and find out what they use  heheh


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I know New Life Spectrum Betta Formula and Omega One Betta Buffet Bites are good. I fed my betta (when I had him) Omega One.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

New Life Spectrum Betta Formula pellets as the staple. Switch out the pellets a few days a week with a frozen/thawed food like Bloodworms, Brime Shrimp, etc. Have one day a week dedicated to fasting, where your Betta doesn't eat anything. This is recommended as a constipation prevention. 

Avoid flakes and freeze dried. If you ever offer live food make sure it comes from a reputable fish store.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I know New Life Spectrum Betta Formula and Omega One Betta Buffet Bites are good. I fed my betta (when I had him) Omega One.


Thanks so much! I wrote them down on my shopping list


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> New Life Spectrum Betta Formula pellets as the staple. Switch out the pellets a few days a week with a frozen/thawed food like Bloodworms, Brime Shrimp, etc. Have one day a week dedicated to fasting, where your Betta doesn't eat anything. This is recommended as a constipation prevention.
> 
> Avoid flakes and freeze dried. If you ever offer live food make sure it comes from a reputable fish store.


Sweet! THANKS!!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

New Life Spectrum didn't become available in my area until very recently. I use Omega One Betta Buffet pellets and both of my guys took to it very quickly.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I use New Life Spectrum as well, and frozen bloodworms and frozen daphnia.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer Atison Pro which has been discontinued but I hear it's still available through the IBC. I use it along with HBH Betta Bites, Wardleys Betta Food, Wardleys Betta Essential, and with my less picky ones Betta Min. I vary the diet quite a bit. I also use these pellets with BBS and frozen blood worms.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

i swear by aqueon betta pellets, have owned 6 bettas total, 3 at the moment and have never had one reject or refuse the food


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I use NLS betta pellets almost exclusively and occasionally supplement with frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms and live blackworms.

NLS is hands down my favourite brand of fish food. I have my goldfish on it and the change in growth and colour from when they were on generic pellets/flakes is astounding.


----------



## Arctic Mama (Mar 14, 2012)

I like NLS as well, but I don't personally recommend frozen or live food unless you have raised it yourself - way too many pathogens can hitch a ride or breed in such food types and I don't want to introduce those to my aquariums! I have found freeze fried to be convenient and much safer, but it is advised to soak/rehydrate it first if you have a fish prone to constipation (my betta is, my community tank residents are not. It's just one of those things to watch for).


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Arctic Mama said:


> I like NLS as well, but I don't personally recommend frozen or live food unless you have raised it yourself - way too many pathogens can hitch a ride or breed in such food types and I don't want to introduce those to my aquariums! I have found freeze fried to be convenient and much safer, but it is advised to soak/rehydrate it first if you have a fish prone to constipation (my betta is, my community tank residents are not. It's just one of those things to watch for).


Would freeze dried be a better option then?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ill probably buy some NLS food soon. Ive heard so many good things about the brand I just have to try it.


----------

